# Discussion on Cut-Off Date for 60 pointers After 1st Nov Invitation Round



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

A few days after the latest invitation round, I think it is time to draw some insights so that the remaining 60 pointers have some indication on when their invites may come! It is difficult without further reports from DIAC but hopefully those reports will come soon and we can all have a discussion on this thread. AnneChristina, manofhonor and other superstars - I hope you are reading this 

Anyways, my observation is that that 3rd August was the latest cut-off for people with 60 points after 1st Nov invitation round - krish7469 was invited with these numbers. :clap2:

Has anyone else observed a later cut-off than this? Please share!


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Looks like this thread got buried in the avalanche of other threads 

Anyways, it now looks like the Nov 1st cut-off is either 8th August or 9th August.

The interesting point is that the way things are going, by the Dec 15th round I reckon ALL the outstanding EOI's would probably receive the invite.

So will it be a case that from Jan 2013 or so, DIAC will have more invites to give out than applicants?!


----------



## kitty12 (Aug 27, 2012)

reckon they will lower the pass mark to 55pts or reduce the no. of invitations sending out as the current 3000 invitations/month is not sustainable given the EOI submission rate.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

Dont think that reducing pass marks is a feasible solution. May be lesser invitation are on the cards. Hopefully, we all receive invitations before DIAC decides to do that. What may also happen is they may only issue invitations once every three months.....although it is just a speculation at this point.


----------



## masud09 (Jul 18, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Dont think that reducing pass marks is a feasible solution. May be lesser invitation are on the cards. Hopefully, we all receive invitations before DIAC decides to do that. What may also happen is they may only issue invitations once every three months.....although it is just a speculation at this point.


I think they will reduce pass mark to 55. otherwise DIAC can't fulfill occupation ceiling this year.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

masud09 said:


> I think they will reduce pass mark to 55. otherwise DIAC can't fulfill occupation ceiling this year.


Interesting thoughts. Somehow I feel that reducing the mark to 55 will harm their image, so as to speak. Remember that in July they already reduced it from 65 to 60. I reckon they will not reduce the mark. 

Maybe they would introduce a new visa category for the 55 pointers that is not permanent but allows the holder to gain permanent residency after they fulfill certain conditions? Or maybe DIAC has planned for this and from Jan 2013 onwards aims at attracting a whole lot of Canada/UK/NZ hopefuls to divert their attention towards Australia once they notice how relatively easy it is going to be to get in compared to these 3 countries!


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

SkillSelect has reduced the processing times which is good for us. 

I am skeptical about all 60 poiinters being invited by 15th Dec. How can you predict that , seems a long shot to me..


I will be really happy if I get the invite before Dec 15th


----------



## SK1981 (Nov 2, 2012)

I am with 60 points and submitted EOI application for Visa class 189 on July 1, 2012. I got an invitation to apply visa on Oct 15, 2012. I hope they have started considering 60 points as well. Thanks.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> SkillSelect has reduced the processing times which is good for us.
> 
> I am skeptical about all 60 poiinters being invited by 15th Dec. How can you predict that , seems a long shot to me..
> 
> I will be really happy if I get the invite before Dec 15th


Could you please share ur points, subclass n EOI submission/creation date


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Creation Date: 22/09/2012
Submission Date: 25/09/2012


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Creation Date: 22/09/2012
> Submission Date: 25/09/2012


I think yiu shoukd be getting an invitation on 15th nov.....


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I think yiu shoukd be getting an invitation on 15th nov.....


SuperLike!! Extra cookie points if I actually do get an invite on 15th!!!:ranger::clap2:


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

findraj said:


> SuperLike!! Extra cookie points if I actually do get an invite on 15th!!!:ranger::clap2:


Yes very likely that you will get an invite on the 15th Nov. In fact, going by what the analytic-gurus in this forum have predicted, 60 pointers who have lodged until the 1st or 2nd October should get an invite on the 15th Nov.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> SuperLike!! Extra cookie points if I actually do get an invite on 15th!!!:ranger::clap2:



Get those cookies ready.... And parcel it to me on 15th november, 1st thing in the morning.....lane:


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Yes very likely that you will get an invite on the 15th Nov. In fact, going by what the analytic-gurus in this forum have predicted, 60 pointers who have lodged until the 1st or 2nd October should get an invite on the 15th Nov.


Lets hope for the best!! Good Luck to you as well:clap2:


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> SkillSelect has reduced the processing times which is good for us.
> 
> I am skeptical about all 60 poiinters being invited by 15th Dec. How can you predict that , seems a long shot to me..
> 
> ...


Haha, this seems to be the threaD for me 

Well, if you look at the Aug summary graph (which unfortunately is no longer available) it seems that approx. 1,130 people lodge a valid EoI per month. With current invitation levels and assuming similar levels of new EoIs, the next cut-off date should be around Oct 5 & accordingly by Dec 1st the entire backlog should have disappeared. Even if numbers turn out a bit worse the backlog should def have disappeared by Dec 15.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, this seems to be the threaD for me
> 
> Well, if you look at the Aug summary graph (which unfortunately is no longer available) it seems that approx. 1,130 people lodge a valid EoI per month. With current invitation levels and assuming similar levels of new EoIs, the next cut-off date should be around Oct 5 & accordingly by Dec 1st the entire backlog should have disappeared. Even if numbers turn out a bit worse the backlog should def have disappeared by Dec 15.


Yes this is definitely the threaD for you Anne :boxing:

On a serious note though, I just can't get my head around what DIAC will do in Jan 2013 once all the backlog is clear...6 more months will be left in the migration year and it will become known that one can sneak in with just 60 points knowing quite well that an invite is at the most 15-30 days away


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Yes this is definitely the threaD for you Anne :boxing:
> 
> On a serious note though, I just can't get my head around what DIAC will do in Jan 2013 once all the backlog is clear...6 more months will be left in the migration year and it will become known that one can sneak in with just 60 points knowing quite well that an invite is at the most 15-30 days away


I really don't think that they will make any changes to the system until Jul 1st 2013... I would think they will just invite everybody who lodges a valid EoI and that's it. After all they dropped the passmark to 60 to get 60 pointers in, not to keep them out.

But I agree; with current regulations they just won't be able to fulfill their planning levels. I could imagine that they react next year, i.e. by changing the way points are calculated. I don't see them ever dropping points to 55; instead I would think they might make it easier to gain points for certain attributes they value, but who knows?!?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I really don't think that they will make any changes to the system until Jul 1st 2013... I would think they will just invite everybody who lodges a valid EoI and that's it. After all they dropped the passmark to 60 to get 60 pointers in, not to keep them out.
> 
> But I agree; with current regulations they just won't be able to fulfill their planning levels. I could imagine that they react next year, i.e. by changing the way points are calculated. I don't see them ever dropping points to 55; instead I would think they might make it easier to gain points for certain attributes they value, but who knows?!?


Yes 55 seems too low, and I also think that they have relaxed IELTS requirements, they should consider 15 points for 7.5 and 10 points for 7 and 20 points for 8.0

ALso work experience should be relaxed just a lil bit


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Yes this is definitely the threaD for you Anne :boxing:
> 
> On a serious note though, I just can't get my head around what DIAC will do in Jan 2013 once all the backlog is clear...6 more months will be left in the migration year and it will become known that one can sneak in with just 60 points knowing quite well that an invite is at the most 15-30 days away


Honestly, i m not that bothered abt what DIAC would do after everyone gets invited. Just wish that everyone who has submitted EOIs do get invited by 1st Dec and then its party time !!!!


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes 55 seems too low, and I also think that they have relaxed IELTS requirements, they should consider 15 points for 7.5 and 10 points for 7 and 20 points for 8.0
> 
> ALso work experience should be relaxed just a lil bit


Yeah they definitely should consider IELTS points restructure. Right now I am sitting on 8.5 overall n missing by just 0.5 in speaking to get 8 each. The result though, not a fair reading to me- I only get 10 points for IELTS!! I think in case of 8 bands they need to show a bit of flexibility such as allowing 8 in atleast 3 mods and no less than 7 in each..... 
Some way along these lines would give impetus to more candidates, its just too rigid right now


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

I have 
8.5 In listening
7.5 in reading
7.5 in writing
7.5 in speaking

Overall score is 8 but will get only 10 points because of requirement 8 in all modules..

If I book an appointment for another IELTS exam, I may not get 8 in all.. plus 3 weeks for exam and other 3 weeks for the result would result in a wasteful attempt.

Eagerly awaiting invite


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> I have
> 8.5 In listening
> 7.5 in reading
> 7.5 in writing
> ...


I see that current IELTS requirements are pretty frustrating, and 10 points difference between a score of 7 and 8 are quite significant. But on the other hand I also think that tight IELTS requirements are really necessary. After all it doesn't matter how qualified or experienced you are if you struggle with your job because of language barriers. Though I agree that they could make a differentiation between 7 and 7.5 for example.
On the plus side though; over the past years it became much easier to qualify for the PR; I didn't qualify in 2010 (missed 5 points) and 2011 (study/ work requirement) and now became eligible without any changes to my circumstances.
Let's see whether they make it even easier next year...


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> Haha, this seems to be the threaD for me
> 
> Well, if you look at the Aug summary graph (which unfortunately is no longer available) it seems that approx. 1,130 people lodge a valid EoI per month. With current invitation levels and assuming similar levels of new EoIs, the next cut-off date should be around Oct 5 & accordingly by Dec 1st the entire backlog should have disappeared. Even if numbers turn out a bit worse the backlog should def have disappeared by Dec 15.


Anne you can still find the August summary graph. Just google number of EOIs submitted in August and the pdf will pop up.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> Anne you can still find the August summary graph. Just google number of EOIs submitted in August and the pdf will pop up.


True; good to know


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes it definitely is frustrating, and we need strict rquirements for IELTS but, they can have like a mini calculation for IELTS

Like for CANADA they have scoring for every module.

total 16 points if you get 9 Bands in all Modules. i think 6 is 0 points, then 2 points for each band each module.


----------



## Ghostride (Oct 5, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> I see that current IELTS requirements are pretty frustrating, and 10 points difference between a score of 7 and 8 are quite significant. But on the other hand I also think that tight IELTS requirements are really necessary. After all it doesn't matter how qualified or experienced you are if you struggle with your job because of language barriers. Though I agree that they could make a differentiation between 7 and 7.5 for example.
> On the plus side though; over the past years it became much easier to qualify for the PR; I didn't qualify in 2010 (missed 5 points) and 2011 (study/ work requirement) and now became eligible without any changes to my circumstances.
> Let's see whether they make it even easier next year...


I tend to disagree here Anne. I certainly don't think that after getting score of 9,9,8,7.5 in IELTS, people can struggle coz of language barriers. In fact theres a very thin line between being good in english and being able to score 8. Even most of the native Australians would struggle to get 8s at the first go. On the other hand, all of us guys would certainly give them a run for their money!!! Pardon me for getting a bit too off the tangent....
The point is that everything above 7 in a language test is really subjective. And even after so much of research work the marks given still involve a lot of variables... So then why not deal with it in a variable fashion...
I do agree wid u that IELTS requirements need to be strict in order to facilitate the opportunities to the deservants, however 8 in each is just a bit too strict for my liking.... Certainly a bit of flexibility wouldn't harm the outcome.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes it definitely is frustrating, and we need strict rquirements for IELTS but, they can have like a mini calculation for IELTS
> 
> Like for CANADA they have scoring for every module.
> 
> total 16 points if you get 9 Bands in all Modules. i think 6 is 0 points, then 2 points for each band each module.


Doesn't quite add up, but I get your point! 
Yup, sth like that sounds reasonable, though there is no "reward" for being well balanced.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Ghostride said:


> I tend to disagree here Anne. I certainly don't think that after getting score of 9,9,8,7.5 in IELTS, people can struggle coz of language barriers. In fact theres a very thin line between being good in english and being able to score 8. Even most of the native Australians would struggle to get 8s at the first go. On the other hand, all of us guys would certainly give them a run for their money!!! Pardon me for getting a bit too off the tangent....
> The point is that everything above 7 in a language test is really subjective. And even after so much of research work the marks given still involve a lot of variables... So then why not deal with it in a variable fashion...
> I do agree wid u that IELTS requirements need to be strict in order to facilitate the opportunities to the deservants, however 8 in each is just a bit too strict for my liking.... Certainly a bit of flexibility wouldn't harm the outcome.


I see your point and I'm not saying it's fair or ideal, but they have to draw a line somewhere. By only considering overall scores they would ignore the fact that an applicant may be extremely weak in one area. Similarly findraj's suggestion also does not account for that difference. What other option would you suggest? Allowing a margin of say 0.5 in one or two of the modules. I think it's over-complicating things.

Regarding the feasibility of achieving 8 in each module... I definitely think that native English speakers from a certain educational background easily achieve that score. And that's exactly the point of rewarding people who get 8 in each band... at that point the English level should be in every respect very similar to that of a native English speaker.

Again, I totally see your frustration; with a score of 9, 9, 8.5, 7.5 your English level is without a question more comparable to that of an 8 than that of a 7; I'm just saying that every system has its pros and cons and it's hard to have a system that is fair in every instance without over-complicating things.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

I m one of those who hate IELTs. and my suggestion is very simple,  We deserve 5 extra point for 0.5

6-0
6.5-5
7-10
7.5-15
8-20

Anyway, I got my invite with 0 IELTs point :focus:


----------



## marichelle (Nov 7, 2012)

so what do u guys think is the cut off date for 1st dec invites ? we lodged eoi 26/10/12 with 60 points....


----------



## tais9 (Nov 30, 2012)

marichelle said:


> so what do u guys think is the cut off date for 1st dec invites ? we lodged eoi 26/10/12 with 60 points....


I think you'll be invited in 03/12 round.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi i got invitation for 190 but i am interested in189 whose effective date is 18 octwith 60 oints.how possible it us to get an invite for 189 as well an when?


----------



## joel84 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi

When is the next cut off date for EOI?

Thanks,


----------

